
Cigar-Shaped Asteroid Is Accelerating Away from the Sun - _bxg1
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/visitor-from-another-solar-system-may-have-been-a-comet/?comments=1
======
wahern
It's not an asteroid, but the first in a new class of comets created for
interstellar objects. A new prefix, I/, was added to the comet naming scheme.
This object is officially I/2017 U1 or more specifically 1I/2017 U1
('Oumuamua).

